
Ask HN: What are some good tools for server inventory for the Mac? - nkkollaw
I have a few physical servers and lots of VMs, which I keep track of with a local MySQL database that I kind of use like it was Excel.<p>I was looking for some good tools for server inventory for the Mac, but I can&#x27;t really find anything.<p>What are some good ones, preferably open source?
======
bradknowles
What do you mean by "server inventory"?

Do you want configuration information like IP and MAC addresses? Do you want
make and model information?

Specifically, what kind of information do you want?

~~~
nkkollaw
I'd like to keep track of datacenters, physical servers, and virtual machines.

For each item, I'd like to be able to specify info like the IP address,
software version, date of creation/decommission, purpose, etc. etc.

